# Green Paws!!!!



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

My rabbit Benji





is white and gorgeous- but he has grass-stained green paws!!!
Should I attempt to clean them...or just leave them?
:S I think they're actually stained permanently.....:S
lol Jen


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

That's a much better picture size, so thank you.

With regards to the green paws, it won't harm him, and washing them will totally stress him out. Whilst you may not like his paws being green, it won't affect him in anyway at all.

They are probably not stained forever either. It will wear off after a while, probably to be replaced by something else.

It's a hazard for bunnies with white feet, most of mine have white feet, and we have had black feet, red feet, purple feet, blue feet,green feet, and dirty feet (mostly from toys with strong colourings). 

The only time I would clean a bunnies feet was if they were very pooey and were attracting flies, other than that I pick of stray hard poo from their paws, but leave everything else.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol no probs- the pictures do look much better smaller 
Thanks for the advice- good that I didnt just go and wash them.
Won't bother traumatising him to make his paws white again...asactually..thinking about it they would get green again anyway, as he goes in his run every day on grass lol.
Thanks


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, an endless task. Much better to leave them,plus he might enjoy being an extra colour,  It might be his version of being in fashion


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah- it may have taken him ages to green up his paws to a very 'in' colour and then id go and ruin it. 
nope- couldnt do that


----------



## Flashy (Apr 29, 2007)

lol, we used to joke like that when our bunnies somehow managed to colour various parts of their bodies with their toys.

It's so easy to pretend a bunny has human thought and humanise their characteristics and stuff. lol.:bunnydance:&lt; bunny in a club


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

:bunnybutt:yeah and this rabbit is mooning us.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah you don't really need to take it off, it will just be there again in no time 

But if you ever do want to remove stains from his feet (or anywhere else) wiping the stain with vinegar will be helpful.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 29, 2007)

Really? Ok ill try that if i ever need to. But I'll just leave the paws....cos they'll just appear again lol.
jen


----------

